# Stopping rust on interior body panels (where you can't reach!)



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey so I've been working on my rear window channel on a 66 tempest 4 door. when I cut out the bottom, I looked inside and the top of the trunk area/bottom of the catwalk cavity is pretty heavy with surface rust from water intrusion from the window channel Over the years. I'd rather not cut up the car more so I'm wondering what people have done because this is a common problem. I've tried looking into cavity wax or oil/ATF/kerosene home mixtures but I don't know if they will prevent the rust from growing (the rust isn't structurally bad), POR-15 but no way to really prep the area or apply it properly, rust mort (phosphoric acid) could work but I haven't had much luck applying it properly. Just looking for some ideas, or if not how to remove the catwalk area in a way to be able to weld it back together easily. I'm not really a great body man and the welder I have isn't the best for sheetmetal (lowes blue hawk brand) thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This may be just the ticket for such areas;
Internal Frame Coating w/Spray Nozzle | Eastwood


----------



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Here are some pictures for reference


----------



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> This may be just the ticket for such areas;
> Internal Frame Coating w/Spray Nozzle | Eastwood


I looked at that but it seems like the one review it had that was a "long term" review was horrible. Does anyone have experience with this product? I've never used Eastwood


----------



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

ok so I talked to some guys over at a truck forum who like preserving patinas on old trucks. Boiled linseed oil and a solvent (mineral spirits, turpentine, ect.) is the magic formula that many of them swear by to prevent the rust from getting worse. So I'm thinking of givving this a try to seal out the oxygen to preserve the sealed panels from rusting further.


----------

